# Lowrance



## Dano2 (Oct 8, 2002)

Is $190 an o.k. deal for a 1 year old X-87 thats in excellent condition, or is it just as good to get something like the eagle fishmark 320 brand new for $200?
thanks for advice


----------



## hydro (Mar 5, 2004)

Personally, I'd buy the Lowrance X-87, but I don't think you'd go wrong either way. 
The X-87 and the 320 are basically the same unit, pixels, peak to peak power, etc., but the X-87 has a few more feaures and it's a Lowrance.
It's hard to beat the best in the business.
You might want to look up features of each unit on the net before deciding though.


----------

